# A Little Warning for The Deer (It's On Baby!)



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, with a weeks vacation coming up and some cool weather on it's way, the
deer better watch out.  Inspired by a photo I saw recently,
I decided to get the tripod out and make me a picture.
I really like the way it turned out, so I thought I would 
share it.  Such a handsome fellow!
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## Smokey (Oct 31, 2009)

That's a great shot, Perfect in almost every aspect!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 31, 2009)

lol nice! love the colors


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont hang your grunt call tube on your string at release time

It just wouldn't be fair would it

Great pic, "almost" perfect


----------



## MsFit (Oct 31, 2009)

That must be one really good camera.  Look at the detail!  Great pic.  You should have that as your avatar...


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> Dont hang your grunt call tube on your string at release time
> 
> It just wouldn't be fair would it
> 
> Great pic, "almost" perfect



I had it like this for photographic purposes only and was knowing someone would say that.
Thanks for looking after me Haven


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 31, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I had it like this for photographic purposes only and was knowing someone would say that.
> Thanks for looking after me Haven



well if that is the case....................... where's the face mask


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> well if that is the case....................... where's the face mask



It was in the washer!!!, but here's a double dose of the handsome fellow.


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Oct 31, 2009)

Need to check the focus on the camera it is clear on you but the shot of the out doors is not as clear.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2009)

MR.BIGBUCK said:


> Need to check the focus on the camera it is clear on you but the shot of the out doors is not as clear.


Yeah! Somethings not right with that.


----------



## marknga (Oct 31, 2009)

Great picture.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 31, 2009)

Kinda look like you're mad at em DRB.  Nice self portrait.

Hoss


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 31, 2009)

Neat....He shoots both right and left handed....................LOL RW


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, I really like that 2nd one

Great job David


----------



## bartman (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought you said handsome fellow i still dont see him.


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> Holy smokes, I really like that 2nd one
> 
> Great job David


Thanks Haven!!



bartman said:


> I thought you said handsome fellow i still dont see him.


You actually typed that with no misspelled words, I'm proud of you!!
Hey, Hopefully I'll be calling you soon


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 31, 2009)

Great picture David. It's definitely getting to be prime time. Having a dead deer in the photo might increase the quality a bit though...


----------



## Sargent (Oct 31, 2009)

Is that Bigfoot in the background??


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 31, 2009)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Great picture David. It's definitely getting to be prime time. Having a dead deer in the photo might increase the quality a bit though...



Don't get me started with the little pointy finger

I'll do my best to get a Buck in a photo this year, maybe it will come together.


----------



## ultramag (Oct 31, 2009)

Great Photo...I like that serious ..you are mine..look on your face that you have going there...   It is definitely time to get serious now...This week should be good..good luck


----------



## JasonF (Oct 31, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Kinda look like you're mad at em DRB.  Nice self portrait.
> 
> Hoss



Naw, just focused on that kill!  

Such a sweet shot David!!!!


----------



## Freddy (Nov 1, 2009)

That is a sweet shot. It makes me think I need to get a little more serious bout deer hunting.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 1, 2009)

Great self portrait David!


----------



## bartman (Nov 1, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Thanks Haven!!
> 
> You actually typed that with no misspelled words, I'm proud of you!!
> Hey, Hopefully I'll be calling you soon



I had my wife help me with it, she done good.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 1, 2009)

bartman said:


> I had my wife help me with it, she done good.



I'm shooting Mack Daddy in the morning


----------



## bartman (Nov 1, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I'm shooting Mack Daddy in the morning



I got his girlfriend this morning more meat for the freezer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 1, 2009)

looks like your straight out of cabelas


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 2, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Well, with a weeks vacation coming up and some cool weather on it's way, the
> deer better watch out.  Inspired by a photo I saw recently,
> I decided to get the tripod out and make me a picture.
> I really like the way it turned out, so I thought I would
> ...



Must be something wrong with my puter I can't see the handsome fellow  

Nice job on the self portrait  



Smokey said:


> That's a great shot, Perfect in almost every aspect!



I do believe you have that right Smokey


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a very cool picture I think Im going to break out my new Sniper rifle and see if I can break my long range deer Kill record now if I can only see one worth shooting


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 2, 2009)

you know, if you had a buddy with a camera, he might could shoot the pics so you would not have to use the self timer and get all winded then forget which hand you draw with ..... 




great pics bro !!!!  hope you get ol' brutus in the mornin' !!!


----------



## mlbfish (Nov 5, 2009)

That's some good work. Great shot


----------

